# Penny's emergency vet visit



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny decided to drink my mug of espresso this morning ( I use espresso beans instead of regular coffee beans in my coffee maker) and had to go to the vet for caffeine overdose. They induced vomiting and she had to drink 20 mls of charcoal, and then she got some SQ fluids. I'm just glad she is okay and didn't have a seizure or anything. Poor girl!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Penny! Bella, Lina, and I send get well wishes and hugs to Penny.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Poor thing. I'm glad she's ok!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Glad she's ok!!! Bailey always tries to drink my coffee, I can't leave it anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poor girl. I am glad she is on the mend. Sending you get well wishes!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Good thing you saw and were able to get her to the vet in time! She's a lucky girl to have you. The same thing happened to Odie when she was a puppy, but instead of espresso it was a pill.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad she is alright...that must have been a scary scenario for you...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How's she doing? Hope she's feeling better.

My mom used to leave a little coffee in her cup for her Corgi every morning & he loved it. At the time, I had no idea it was no good for dogs, but something told me it wasn't right.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> How's she doing? Hope she's feeling better.
> 
> My mom used to leave a little coffee in her cup for her Corgi every morning & he loved it. At the time, I had no idea it was no good for dogs, but something told me it wasn't right.


She is feeling great now . A little won't hurt them, but a large amount can cause heart problems and seizures just like in humans.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that happened but I'm glad she's ok!! Poor baby!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad she's okay! 

Percy loves the taste of coffee too. I don't understand why dogs love coffee so much!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Poor girl!! I wonder if tea can do the same thing. I don't drink coffee often, I am more of a tea drinker..although Kalisee has never got to it, I wonder if it would be as dangerous.

I hope your girl is feeling better! Sorry that you had that unpleasant surprise!


----------

